# Your site has gone to shit.



## liz79

I don't know what has happened to this site in the past couple months that I havent been on, but its turned into a lot of crap. You guys are censoring shit that is useful to others and taking out things that may not have any need to be in here but bring people enjoyment. You guys have sold out to the media and you still talk about anarchy like you actually live by it. What anarchist punk is going to sell out and link their site to shit like facebook and twitter and still call themselves that. You are all a bunch of fucking idiots. Get off your ass, go ride the rails that you complain about missing, get back on the road and enjoy life rather than sit on your ass and fuck with this shitty ass site. What the fuck is the point of changing it anymore? You've completely fucked up the point of this site. When i joined a little less than a year ago it was a great site, a place where i could ask questions and get useful, straightforward answers. Now i cant do shit without seeing a bunch of crap. What's the point of making a site look cool or whatever when it isn't even useful to anyone? Get your head out of your ass and do whats right.


----------



## acrata4ever

im not physically able to hop a train. you want me to leave?


----------



## liz79

No, this site isn't supposed to be for just train hoppers, I'm not even a train hopper myself, I'm a hitchhiker myself, but whats the point of sitting around on a computer all day when you aren't even doing anything useful except pissing people off is what I'm trying to get at.


----------



## MrD

liz79 said:


> What anarchist punk is going to sell out and link their site to shit like facebook and twitter and still call themselves that. .



How is connecting to a social media site in ANYWAY "selling out"?
And for god sakes why is your font in green!?!?


----------



## acrata4ever

oh im gonna hit the road as soon as i make some more money on ebay. im always workin.


----------



## TheNewKid

I saved millions of dollars in ticket fines by switching my lifestyle from riding trains, to just talking about them. Squat the planet is the greatest thing to ever happen to me. I mean come on, who needs to ride trains when I can just look at pictures of them on tumblr.


----------



## Gudj

The best part:



liz79 said:


> You guys have sold out to the media and you still talk about anarchy like you actually live by it.


----------



## mikefwt

woof


----------



## bicycle

why are you here instead of hopping trains? why is your font green? why are you here if you dont like it anymore?
respect to you for speaking out whats on your mind however.


----------



## liz79

I don't hop, I hitch. Me and Di are housed up right now trying to fix the piece of junk we call a vehicle. My font is green cus I like green, it shouldn't matter anyways. Plus it makes you guys pay attention more it seems.


----------



## liz79

MrD said:


> How is connecting to a social media site in ANYWAY "selling out"?
> And for god sakes why is your font in green!?!?


Think about it for a while and maybe you'll figure it out for yourself.


----------



## Cardboard

Liz, this site, like any specialized forum site (and the rest of the world), has become full of a lot of shit, I agree. It's sad that you have to dig through so much crap, to connect to people who are actually able to maybe help you. But what do you expect? It seems for a long time like a majority of the traffic to this site has not been squatters, travelers, anarchists, what have you... but rather people who are looking to learn about these things. It's really sad that we live in a day and age when everyone can just go to google and learn about anything about anything. Really anything though, not necessarily their own truth. There are some people on this site with many years of experience, and wisdom that they wish to share with the right people. They are the minority. If you don't like the threads, don't read them. If you need help or advice with something, read enough of them to get a feel for someone on here you feel you can relate to, and ask them. There are no right answers, but just those that fit for the people with the questions.
Anyways, I agree with a lot of what you said. Just keep in mind not to generalize STP in such a way that you accuse me of being some corporate sell out that only talks about anarchy and traveling. You too are sitting on your ass in front of a computer, in a house, choosing to participate in something, then complaining about it. Don't like things on here? Make them better, because no one is gonna listen to your whiny ass.
"get back on the road and enjoy life rather than sit on your ass and fuck with this shitty ass site" -'nuff said.
PS, the facebook and twitter ads are a bit depressing. I even use facebook, but must agree, it isn't something that should be on here.


----------



## Cardboard

PPS, here is your facebook:
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=753487768#!/profile.php?id=753487768&sk=wall


----------



## katbastard

Cardboard said:


> PPS, here is your facebook:
> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=753487768#!/profile.php?id=753487768&sk=wall


funny how that works huh?
anyway her boyfriend got banned for spamming and flaming a shit ton of people on StP. Its kinda sad to see the douche bag come out of people who may have had the likemindedness this site needs to grow on.


----------



## MrD

liz79 said:


> Think about it for a while and maybe you'll figure it out for yourself.


ooh trust me, I have. I want to know YOUR ooh so strong feelings on it!


----------



## bicycle

laughs about this all hehe


----------



## bicycle

like her facebook, lots of addons and games, wish my facebook was half as cool as hers


----------



## Missy

Honestly, Liz79 I somewhat agree with a few of your points but the way you come off here you sound like an idiot. I think you could have made some real points to back up your statements but instead you acted childish and your points did nothing but rub people the wrong way, which in turn makes it fall on deaf ears.

Hope you can learn how to be successful internet troll.

Do they teach that on the GED test yet?


----------



## bryanpaul

public forum....it is what you make it.....put good shit on here or stop bitching.......


----------



## Nym

bryanpaul said:


> public forum....it is what you make it.....put good shit on here or stop bitching.......


ahahahaha......the point ,in general, was just made


----------



## bryanpaul

edited........... drunk rant....nevermind ....heres coolio


----------



## Joshua Teodoro

I have never understood the term "selling out" I am using this site while I am in KC for what it is for. Like minded people that would be neat to meet. I will "get off my ass" as soon as I leave on Tuesday. But until then I am not leaving the city. So I guess I'm selling out until I am officially back on the road? Is that right?


----------



## Rager

Whoo thank god for coolio....everythings gonna be ok now ...... FUCK IT


----------



## Hippy Panda

hey..hey u..girl...go home! dragin everyone down jeeeze.
u act like ur looking for props for what u do well *props* now will u zip it and change ur font?


----------



## happyearthhomes

Lol I don't know what her problem is but its funny ass shit that she bags on this site for selling out and all that and then ppl bust her out for the same shit she's ranting about using facebook and sitting on her ass. I am sorry if we all can't be hardcore roaddogs but eventually the road gets tiresome and if your like me a child of true gypsies you want to settle some where and try it out . I never lived anywhere more then my dads job lasted and that was never long being as he was a drunk and a construction worker that chased work and then I was on my own [when i got tired of his shit] following gatherings and girls. Those of you that grew up "normal" in suburbia dreamed about being on the road but those of us that grew up on the road and seen the real grittiness of the life dreamed about living in a house in suburbia having friends and possesions that were more than what could fit under our bed in our travel trailer heck i probably stole some of your guys bikes when we were in your town or ripped you off with some fake acid or jacked you for some bud or cash but as I got older I wanted more then the road and wanted my kids to have lasting relationships with ppl but I still have experience and wisdom to share with the new travellers and this is one of the few sites I found where you can have honest informative discourse with like minded alternative individuals without advertisments trying to make my penis bigger and help me find love so I say boo to you ms.hypocrite STP is an awsome site and they have done a great job with apperantly little to none outside funding


----------



## wokofshame

Its like any site; it's made out of who's on it. So since I'm on it it is the shizz


----------



## smellyskelly

so not pc bro girl person.


----------



## bicycle

I bet she is too afraid to post now in this thread


----------



## mylon

Oh man, this thread is _priceless_.


----------



## Nym

well she gave us all a good laugh and something to talk about for a while!
job well done


----------



## Hippy Panda

PROPS lol


----------



## liz79

First of all, my Facebook link is on my page because I don't like talking to people on here. Not the people themselves, just being on here. Second, I've had my Facebook since before I even went through high school, let alone left my parents since I was only like 14. So I honestly don't think me using my Facebook about once a week to talk to my parents or a few of my friends the only way I can is selling out. I'm not even saying that using it is a sellout. But why would you link a site about traveling and such to the media? Another thing, I don't sit on my ass all day on the computer playing games or trolling STP like half of you suckers do. I may be stuck in a city that I don't like right now but at least I go out into the world and make the best of it. This thread is not supposed to be about me bitching, it was put up here so that maybe some of you will realize that this site is going against some of our rights. Instead of getting on to me for actually using my voice, why don't you actually read what I wrote instead of criticizing it. It's a little odd how all of you say that I'm trolling, or sitting on my ass on here like you all are, but then when I'm not on for nearly four days you expect me to be on here bitching at all of you and think I'm scared to post in my own thread. What is there to be scared of?


----------



## katbastard

about time for you to get a life i think


----------



## blackswan

liz79 said:


> I don't know what has happened to this site in the past couple months that I havent been on, but its turned into a lot of crap. You guys are censoring shit that is useful to others and taking out things that may not have any need to be in here but bring people enjoyment. You guys have sold out to the media and you still talk about anarchy like you actually live by it. What anarchist punk is going to sell out and link their site to shit like facebook and twitter and still call themselves that. You are all a bunch of fucking idiots. Get off your ass, go ride the rails that you complain about missing, get back on the road and enjoy life rather than sit on your ass and fuck with this shitty ass site. What the fuck is the point of changing it anymore? You've completely fucked up the point of this site. When i joined a little less than a year ago it was a great site, a place where i could ask questions and get useful, straightforward answers. Now i cant do shit without seeing a bunch of crap. What's the point of making a site look cool or whatever when it isn't even useful to anyone? Get your head out of your ass and do whats right.


----------



## blackswan

*Do you have Facebook? peep this ↓*
http://youtu.be/ZMWz3G_gPhU ←


----------



## liz79

katbastard said:


> about time for you to get a life i think



About time for you to learn that I'm not going to give up.


----------



## GutterGrayse

The content is by the users, not the creators. There are a lot of bigots, therefore, their content will be bigotry. But for every useless thread, there is a useful one.


----------



## MrD

liz79 said:


> About time for you to learn that I'm not going to give up.


On a site that you hate?
You also never explained for me just how connecting to a social networking site is "selling out". I would still like you to explain this!


----------



## katbastard

liz79 said:


> About time for you to learn that I'm not going to give up.


look liz79, what are you not going to give up about? your pretty close to being banned and i am tired of hearing your shit, get a life, if you dont like this site start one your self. thank you that is all


----------



## Hobacalypse

Well most of us just use this site and the internet in whole as a tool for meeting new people and creating alliances with people,

as far as facebook, and twitter and myspace go they are great for keeping in contact with people and networking with everyone. It is a little lame that some poeple have been so disattatched with social interaction that they have to use an external source.


----------



## blackswan

Hobacalypse said:


> Well most of us just use this site and the internet in whole as a tool for meeting new people and creating alliances with people,
> 
> as far as facebook, and twitter and myspace go they are great for keeping in contact with people and networking with everyone. It is a little lame that some poeple have been so disattatched with social interaction that they have to use an external source.



nnaw cat, facebook, twitter, myspace? that shits whack. Government watched information mining technology.
Re think on your garbage post up there bro, keep your friends phone numbers or Email and meet people in the flesh,
It is a little lame that some people have been so disattatched they think facebook twitter and myspace will improve their social interaction, in really social networking sites dismantle real social interaction,
hold the phone,I have proof, peep this thread, bet all y'all be down in the flesh, on here ,bickering over nothing.


----------



## Hobacalypse

I'm not scared of anyone finding out my information and if they do we can just delete it again.


----------



## blackswan

Hobacalypse said:


> I'm not scared of anyone finding out my information and if they do we can just delete it again.



I`m not scared ether, but why subject yourself to Government watched information mining technology`s.
plus if someone does obtain your info, deleting the info does nothing, they already have the info they wanted, also you don`t know what kinda info they want or why they want it, I smell a rat Yo,I stick to phones, email, time and fate.


----------



## Margarita

I think it is important for people to continually question whether they are living according to their stated values. When people come along and make threads like this, it serves as a reminder to check where you stand. It could have been done a little less aggressively, which explains the various responses, accusations of trolling, etc. But ultimately I think that threads such as this serve a vital function in the community.

Yeah, for some people, using social networking sites is "selling out." I personally like to keep in touch with people and let them know I haven't disappeared off the face of the Earth. If I feel like connecting, Facebook makes it very easy for me to do so. And if I'm not in the mood for the way it makes me feel, I don't sign on, because it _is_ a connection to the mass media, to a mainstream culture I prefer not to participate in. So there is a difference between the way I use it and the way my friends from high school and college use it. I'm not particularly attached to it. It's a convenience that I can easily do without, but because I don't have to, I don't. Trying to contact people by email is getting more difficult because they all use social networking sites. Phone numbers change without warning, unless you count them telling people via Facebook.

With friends I make on the road, though, I much prefer phone/email contact if I can't have face-time. It feels weird to use Facebook to associate with someone who shares my distaste for mainstream culture. I tend to reserve it only for the people who don't share my feelings on the matter... family and friends from an offroad past that I've chosen to leave behind.

But those are my feelings, based on my values. Others will have different values and act accordingly, and if they aren't doing me any harm, I could care less.


----------



## Hippy Panda

bAN HER CHICKA SHUT UP
TRAVLE SEE THINGS BUT STOP BITCHING..PLEASE? THNX


----------



## blackswan

Margarita said:


> I think it is important for people to continually question whether they are living according to their stated values. When people come along and make threads like this, it serves as a reminder to check where you stand. It could have been done a little less aggressively, which explains the various responses, accusations of trolling, etc. But ultimately I think that threads such as this serve a vital function in the community.
> 
> Yeah, for some people, using social networking sites is "selling out." I personally like to keep in touch with people and let them know I haven't disappeared off the face of the Earth. If I feel like connecting, Facebook makes it very easy for me to do so. And if I'm not in the mood for the way it makes me feel, I don't sign on, because it _is_ a connection to the mass media, to a mainstream culture I prefer not to participate in. So there is a difference between the way I use it and the way my friends from high school and college use it. I'm not particularly attached to it. It's a convenience that I can easily do without, but because I don't have to, I don't. Trying to contact people by email is getting more difficult because they all use social networking sites. Phone numbers change without warning, unless you count them telling people via Facebook.
> 
> With friends I make on the road, though, I much prefer phone/email contact if I can't have face-time. It feels weird to use Facebook to associate with someone who shares my distaste for mainstream culture. I tend to reserve it only for the people who don't share my feelings on the matter... family and friends from an offroad past that I've chosen to leave behind.
> 
> But those are my feelings, based on my values. Others will have different values and act accordingly, and if they aren't doing me any harm, I could care less.



right right, still, cut thought the bullshit, face book sold out, knowing people that cling to it are kinda in the same boat.
Please explain ,what about Government watched information mining technology is attractive to you?
we all know it`s true,
most likely you like nothing about Government watched information mining technology, abandon anything Face book, I could chew apart any and every justification concerning fake book. most conscious minds also see the picture panted before you.


----------



## blackswan

THEN I SEEN THE TRIPLE 666 on they forehead.


----------



## Nym

DID ANYONE ELSE NOTICE THAT SHE DIDNT WRITE IN GREEN THIS TIME?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Margarita

> most likely you like nothing about Government watched information mining technology, abandon anything Face book, I could chew apart any and every justification concerning fake book.



Well seeing as my views on the matter, while I feel strongly about them, have developed only the past couple of years, I figure the government knows pretty much everything about me and my childhood by this point.
Besides, you think that the "Gov't watched information mining technology" (definitely need a shorthand term for that) doesn't work on these forums? If you don't want them to know shit about you, you shouldn't put any information ANYwhere online. An experienced "information miner" can dig up anything you ever did, said or were interested in if it's on the web. Facebook is just the first place they'll go. If you want to be truly anonymous and disconnected, you should only use the internet from walk-up public computers (and even then they'll know where you are) or get fancy-hacker-like and figure out a way to disguise your computer as a different one. Even then they have specialized people whose living it is to track you down if the Gov't wants you found badly enough, so good luck fooling _their _technological prowess. And while you're at it, start switching out your pre-paid cell phone so they can't track your conversations. You have to go to extraordinarily lengths to be anonymous in this day and age. Not using Facebook is a first step, but unless you're willing to go all the way, it's kind of useless. I'm sure that all of us are in a database right now because we've been on sites like this... posting about anarchistic shit... if any of us were to blow up a building or get framed for such a terrorist act, the first thing in the press release would be our affiliation with anti-State websites and criminals. You can't fool them. If you're involved in revolutionary activity anywhere, you've got a red flag by your name and if you get problematic enough, they'll shut you the fuck down like Che.

So far I've managed to avoid getting fingerprinted... who knows how long that will last. That's really my last shred of anonymity at this point, and I've accepted that. I might have more, later in life, when it's more important. But I know that if I'm going to go back and finish college, there's no point in deleting my Facebook. What is that going to do? Throw off the gov't trackers? Please.


----------



## oki

i cant get a new passport without beeing fingerprinted... some people did a court case against the gouv. here, but they lost. europe is closing in on us.

for the rest, i dont really give a crap if they know everything about me. its just a challenge, the more they tune in on citizens, the more ways the internet finds to create smokeclouds. i dont think the solution is to just abandon it all, its smarter to get into it and find the loopholes. we cant let them take over, fight back!

oh and about this place, its great. i havent squatted in 20 years myself, so maybe i dont belong here... but i apreciate free spirits and sofar its just rather interesting to see how, mostly, american squatters do things. itsv a world of difference with european squatting scenes. overhere its all very organised and youre not so much isolated and on your own as you guys seem to be. i guess your lives are much tougher, i understand you need resources like this board.


----------



## Margarita

> over here its all very organised and youre not so much isolated and on your own as you guys seem to be.



I'm looking forward to travelling to Europe... I would like to see such things for myself. Until then, I can't begin to fathom why American squatters are so different. Maybe it comes down to cultural history? The American zeitgeist certainly differs from that of European countries.


----------



## pigpen

Missy said:


> Do they teach that on the GED test yet?



so just because one dropped out of high school, they must be an uneducated dingus, incapable of forming a well regimented, coherent argument?

i'm not saying i agree with with liz, but the sentiment underlining your statement was pretty fucked up and kinda ignorant.

-some dude who dropped outta high school and got his GED.


----------



## Hippy Panda

the ged test is actuly harder then highschool i graduated highschool and checked out my best friends "pre Test" thing for his ged and i probly wouldnt have passed. lol so fail!


----------



## xbocax

yah the sites kinda a bust
at best has a good starter points for traveling
a slightly less then ok place to meet like minded individuals
i met more cool people on the road in a week then here for a year
but they do spring up i guess
oh yah and its cool when you want to prove how much better your opinion is then everyone elses


----------



## slurricane




----------



## CXR1037

great thread, 5/5 stars.

" i met more cool people on the road in a week then here for a year"

WORD


----------



## oki

Margarita said:


> I'm looking forward to travelling to Europe... I would like to see such things for myself. Until then, I can't begin to fathom why American squatters are so different. Maybe it comes down to cultural history? The American zeitgeist certainly differs from that of European countries.


european squat scenes can be very political, in the past it became a way for anarchist/autonome people to do their own thing. a lot of the bigger squats are very organised, have vegan restaurants bars, activities, giveawaystores, etc etc. its nice, not hard to find a quat in a big city and become part of that scene, and get some help.
ofcourse europe also has the more individual hobo scene, which is probably more like the US, life can be very hard then.
for example in holland, if you used to squat a building that had been empty for a year, you could legally stay and get electricity and gas, and youd have a completely functioning place. i guess thats a huge diference with the US.
anyway, its also changing in europe. squatting is beeing banned and less tolerated more and more...


----------



## hutchie

ya know, when a troll thread is the hottest one running on the forum maybe she is right ... hell, i move to sticky it. also, DONT FEED THE FUCKING TROLLS


----------



## Margarita

> DONT FEED THE FUCKING TROLLS


I think people are getting too loose of a definition of trolling. It used to be reserved for very specific, very annoying behavior, and now when someone says something you don't like in a way you don't like, they're trolling?
I may or may not agree with anyone in this thread, including the original poster, but I don't see any trolls, just people who aren't willing to see the point and discuss it like rational people.
I'm sorry if this offends anyone; that's not my intent. But I do feel the need to say these things, because they're my thoughts and free expression is important.


----------



## hutchie

trolling (in my experience) is saying something outlandish just to get a rise out of people for a laugh, and as always someone falls for it. anyways, im not offended by anyones opinion. i just tend to disagree with you.. i really don't want anything else do with this thread. i was actually gonna pm you about something earlier. maybe you can persuade me to your way of thinking sometime


----------



## Matt Derrick

Margarita said:


> I think people are getting too loose of a definition of trolling. It used to be reserved for very specific, very annoying behavior, and now when someone says something you don't like in a way you don't like, they're trolling?
> I may or may not agree with anyone in this thread, including the original poster, but I don't see any trolls, just people who aren't willing to see the point and discuss it like rational people.
> I'm sorry if this offends anyone; that's not my intent. But I do feel the need to say these things, because they're my thoughts and free expression is important.



I agree that this thread shouldnt be considered trolling. Dissenting opinions are really important and should be important to this site. Im just under the opinion that liz79's arguments are a bit illogical.

Thanks for the amazingly entertaining thread though, it totally made my day


----------



## foxtailV

Lots to put in writing and lots to keep to myself. Lots to be greatful too.


----------



## phoenixbound

Cardboard said:


> PPS, here is your facebook:
> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=753487768#!/profile.php?id=753487768&sk=wall


thats some funny shit


----------



## MrD

Trolling is a art ect. ect.


----------



## venusinpisces

Margarita said:


> you think that the "Gov't watched information mining technology" (definitely need a shorthand term for that) doesn't work on these forums? If you don't want them to know shit about you, you shouldn't put any information ANYwhere online. An experienced "information miner" can dig up anything you ever did, said or were interested in if it's on the web. I'm sure that all of us are in a database right now because we've been on sites like this...
> 
> .


The difference between Facebook and other random sites on the net is that Facebook uses highly sophisticated tracking technology such as facial recognition software that can "tag" people even without them being named, meaning that the level of surveillance there is absolutely unprecedented when compared to anywhere else. Not only that, but the values on the site exemplify the worst forms of status-seeking such as name dropping colleges, brand names and employers. The site was originally intended for Ivy league schools and the inherent structure of it prevents any social networking that goes on there from transcending that kind of meritocracy, which is very much contrary to the anarchist values STP is supposedly based around. It's funny how people were so adamant about how wrong it is for filmmakers to come on STP and start bothering people yet publicizing squatter culture on FB is A ok? Having a facebook page to communicate with family is really a very different thing than using it to dumb down a culture that probably doesn't need to be in popular media in the first place. Whether the OP expressed herself in the best way or not, I agree with her that the quality of this site has gone down, not only because of the FB link but also because many of the moderators are on childish power trips and use that to censor people.


----------



## Matt Derrick

venusinpisces said:


> The difference between Facebook and other random sites on the net is that Facebook uses highly sophisticated tracking technology such as facial recognition software that can "tag" people even without them being named, meaning that the level of surveillance there is absolutely unprecedented when compared to anywhere else. Not only that, but the values on the site exemplify the worst forms of status-seeking such as name dropping colleges, brand names and employers. The site was originally intended for Ivy league schools and the inherent structure of it prevents any social networking that goes on there from transcending that kind of meritocracy, which is very much contrary to the anarchist values STP is supposedly based around. It's funny how people were so adamant about how wrong it is for filmmakers to come on STP and start bothering people yet publicizing squatter culture on FB is A ok? Having a facebook page to communicate with family is really a very different thing than using it to dumb down a culture that probably doesn't need to be in popular media in the first place. Whether the OP expressed herself in the best way or not, I agree with her that this site sucks now, not only because of the FB link but also because many of the moderators are on childish power trips and use that to censor people.



Then why are you here? All you ever do is bitch. Go traveling or something. I love how all the haters just keep coming back to a place they cant stand


----------



## MrD

venusinpisces said:


> The difference between Facebook and other random sites on the net is that Facebook uses highly sophisticated tracking technology such as facial recognition software that can "tag" people even without them being named, meaning that the level of surveillance there is absolutely unprecedented when compared to anywhere else. Not only that, but the values on the site exemplify the worst forms of status-seeking such as name dropping colleges, brand names and employers.



You just went full retard.....


----------



## steelcitybrew

MrD said:


> You just went full retard.....


you never go full retard!


----------



## venusinpisces

Matt Pist said:


> Then why are you here? All you ever do is bitch. Go traveling or something. I love how all the haters just keep coming back to a place they cant stand


I haven't frequented this site at all since the changes took place, and neither have many of the regulars who seem to have vanished. As for me "bitching" about STP, four or five posts out of several hundred is hardly enough to say that's all I do. But it should be amusing to watch this site get overtaken by Hot Topic kids from the suburbs, at any rate.


----------



## Matt Derrick

Well just for reference we've gained 800 members since the change, and there hasnt been nearly the amount of elitism and arrogance since


----------



## hutchie

ok so i said i was done with this thread, but ...


> But it should be amusing to watch this site get overtaken by Hot Topic kids from the suburbs, at any rate.


sorry this isn't the "crusty fuck, million mile trainrider club" you want it to be. buy a domain and ill host one for you, ive got unlimited hosting. there has to be some level of censorship though or chomos will shit all over like they do /b.


----------



## katbastard

venusinpisces said:


> I haven't frequented this site at all since the changes took place, and neither have many of the regulars who seem to have vanished. As for me "bitching" about STP, four or five posts out of several hundred is hardly enough to say that's all I do. But it should be amusing to watch this site get overtaken by Hot Topic kids from the suburbs, at any rate.


takes one to know one? have fun going to what ever sites you like to go one, but the bitchin has been stopping until i saw your vice magazine quoting self come back.


----------



## ayyyjayyy

i cant believe this thread is still alive. everyone should just stop responding to the idiots haha. they will just keep right on going otherwise.


----------



## venusinpisces

hutchie said:


> ok so i said i was done with this thread, but ...
> 
> sorry this isn't the "crusty fuck, million mile trainrider club" you want it to be. .


You may have misinterpreted if you thought that my comment was somehow a criticism of Hot Topic kids, which it wasn't since everyone has been sucked into shitty mainstream "countercultures" in one way or another. It had more to do with criticizing the commercialization of squatting which will only lose relevance by being turned into a Facebook fashion statement. My point seems to be proven by the way that people are pretty much unable/unwilling to respond rationally without getting caught up in overly defensive, passive aggressive personal attacks that have no relevance to the actual subject matter. When posts veer towards "that's retarted" and there are more threads on 4 loko than productive conversation, this indicates that something is a bit off.


----------



## CXR1037

Matt Pist said:


> Then why are you here? All you ever do is bitch. Go traveling or something. I love how all the haters just keep coming back to a place they cant stand



It's because we all think so highly of _you_.


----------



## blackswan

hutchie said:


> there has to be some level of censorship though or chomos will shit all over like they do /b.



* O rly, what do you; Sir Hutchie wanta see censored? Please, don`t tell us that it`s the simple fact facebook is the stupidest thing that has ever existed? Or, is it the simple fact that only unknowing brainwashed people are using it and think it`s God? Unfortunately for some; *
both of which we will freely discuss right here in this here thread, *face book wouldnt be an issue, except there's a whole floor at the facebooks bat cave dedicated to *facial recognition software and info mining, facebook is destroying the social fabric of humanity, I know where this is going.
Facebook was invented so someone or some group could use facial recognition software and info mining on it`s users and ultimately on guess who.. " don`t think that kinda active is going on here", if you do, use a proxy or get an antenna. I`m sorry if your not understanding or if your obsession with tweeting has clouded your reasoning to the point you see this as a Troll thread you'd see on some image-board.


----------



## hutchie

proxies cache and log ips, combined with a cctv near where you piggyback, thats gonna pinpoint you to an illegal access charge with your "antenna". you could have at least said TOR if you wanted to look cool. there is no total anonymity online. i dont tweet or give a fuck about facebook. im really sure that the fucking feds are going to stake your ass out hardcore for a possible trespass infraction. really you could just solve it all by not admitting to crimes on the internet. but that wouldn't sound as cool huh?


----------



## Gudj

Ok ok,
I don't want to contribute to this weird gathering of hottopic kids, but heres this:
If you are really worried about security, you probably shouldn't be on this site either. Facebook is obviously not secure on purpose, but I suspect that some of you on here talking about security are thinking that not puting a face picture on the internet is enough to cover your ass.


----------



## hutchie

Gudj said:


> Ok ok,
> I don't want to contribute to this weird gathering of hottopic kids, but heres this:
> If you are really worried about security, you probably shouldn't be on this site either. Facebook is obviously not secure on purpose, but I suspect that some of you on here talking about security are thinking that not puting a face picture on the internet is enough to cover your ass.


if you are worried about security use your computer in a lead room with no fucking wires leading from it. the internet is insecure in its totality. everything you say or do is archived. cameras can watch your screen, the sound of keystrokes can be converted to plaintext, van eck phreaking can tell wtf you are sending from your keyboard to the computer, hardware can be backdoored... the list goes on and on. get fucking real, people are talking about hitchhiking, catching trains and sleeping in derelict buildings. people are sitting around in a fucking DHS facility right now jabbing each other laughing at a bunch of people who are worried about facebook.


----------



## MrD

blackswan said:


>


*This thread is getting increasingly more ignorant*

*STOP THIS NOW*


----------



## venusinpisces

hutchie said:


> the internet is insecure in its totality..


This is a given. However, there is a big difference between feds using the Patriot Act to *covertly* infiltrate subversive organizations, and the policies of Facebook, which openly uses many of these same technologies for the supposed "enjoyment" of their members. Avoiding FB is not necessarily just a matter of covering your own ass as much as it is sending the company a clear message that government intrusion into our personal lives is simply unacceptable, especially considering that FB is pretty much open about having shared information on their members with a front company for the CIA. Here is a wealth of information tracing Facebook's funding directly back to venture capital firms that functioned as shell companies for the CIA.
http://www.globalresearch.ca/index.php?context=va&aid=12685

Also, from Wired Magazine:

In-Q-Tel, the investment arm of the CIA and the wider intelligence community, is putting cash into Visible Technologies, a software firm that specializes in monitoring social media. It's part of a larger movement within the spy services to get better at using "open source intelligence" -- information that's publicly available, but often hidden in the flood of TV shows, newspaper articles, blog posts, online videos and radio reports generated every day.​
Here is the source for that quote. http://www.privacydigest.com/tag/company/inqtel
And here is a link to Facebook's own Q-tel page,
https://www.facebook.com/pages/In-Q-Tel/103094343064066
which comes complete with the following description:

*In-Q-Tel* of  Arlington, Virginia, United States is a not-for-profit venture capital firm that invests in high-tech companies for the sole purpose of keeping the Central Intelligence Agency equipped with the latest in information technology in support of United States intelligence capability. Originally named *Peleus* and known as *In-Q-It*, In-Q-Tel was launched in 1999 under the direction of Gilman Louie. In-Q-Tel’s mission is to identify and invest in companies developing cutting-edge technologies that serve United States national security interests. Working from an evolving strategic blueprint defining the Intelligence Community's critical technology needs, In-Q-Tel engages with entrepreneurs, growth companies, researchers, and venture capitalists to deliver technologies that provide superior capabilities for the CIA, DIA, NGA, and the larger Intelligence Community. In-Q-Tel concentrates on three broad commercial technology areas: software, infrastructure and materials sciences.​
Even regular all-American "upstanding citizens" have been dropping the site in droves because of their privacy violations and this is really more a matter of principle than paranoia.



MrD said:


> *This thread is getting increasingly more ignorant*


Call Blackswans post crazy all you want but, unnecessarily rude as it was, the comment is actually based in a lot of truth. Before dismissing these claims, try doing some actual research.


----------



## hutchie

google probably has your picture on google maps "street view" without your permission. better remove this motherfucker from the google index. yeah fb is a stupid shitty tracking software, i get that. so they may track me trying to lay some girl from highschool i forgot about until now, fuck it. if anything use the fucking thing for disinformation. sabatoge the fucking thing...


----------



## MrD

venusinpisces said:


> . Before dismissing these claims, try doing some actual research.





> * simple fact that only unknowing brainwashed fags are using it and think it`s God? *




*All else was automatically discredited *

*
*


----------



## blackswan

gentlemen please, your ego`s are clouding your ability to reason logically, you are not understanding the central issue i`m putting down for ya`ll cats, plus right now I am anonymous and so are my posts, even if someone did somehow find my physical location, Good, I would still be anonymous, I have no name no title no job no address no bills, i`m not on no leases, i have no drivers license no banks no foodstamp card no cards for that matter,i am nothing, i`m on someone I don`t knows computer in a house that has traffic like a mofo and i`m on someone down the streets wifi and soon ill be gone with the wind, I`m a speck in a sea of shit my good man. " behold" total anonymity online done with out effort, I walk nameless among the dispossessed, You`d have to finger print or Reta scan my ass and titys, then what? you know my name, so what I don`t care, come at me, I got a little herbs i`ll puff with you. I`m not scared of anything; i`m just a fool that know it.

So what your basically saying here is that it`s ok to use facebook just don't admit to crimes ?

Well what makes you think they`re looking for only criminals ?

They merely want to socially engineer society into some twisted dumb perverted mindless robotic tight pants wearing " hottopic kids " , and ultimately the question remains, ask yourself, are you one of them ? T.V glorifies facebook, they are one in the same puppet master hollywood box of wickedness, I think its funny some of you are butt hurt when in reality you guys arent even like the people i`m talking about.


----------



## Matt Derrick

we're getting waaay off subject here. if you want to discuss anonymity on the net, you should create a new thread for it.


----------



## ThatGuy

let's get this straight... to be a traveler you have to be 
a) an anarchist
b) hop trains
c) be antisocial

oh. and
d) a hypocrite.


----------



## bryanpaul

ThatGuy said:


> let's get this straight... to be a traveler you have to be
> a) an anarchist
> b) hop trains
> c) be antisocial
> 
> oh. and
> d) a hypocrite.


e) drink 4 LOKO


----------



## Matt Derrick

bryanpaul said:


> e) drink 4 LOKO



Mildly amusing, but hardly relevant to the thread.


----------



## bryanpaul

Matt Pist said:


> Mildly amusing, but hardly relevant to the thread.


----------



## venusinpisces

Matt Pist said:


> we're getting waaay off subject here. if you want to discuss anonymity on the net, you should create a new thread for it.


The point I was making wasn't about the overall need for anonymity on the net. It was a question about the ethical implications of a self-identified anarchist site doing free advertising for, and modeling themselves off of, an organization that shamelessly shares the private information of its members with the military industrial complex. How is that off topic? It seems more like you just don't particularly like the the topic being discussed.


----------



## Matt Derrick

venusinpisces said:


> The point I was making wasn't about the overall need for anonymity on the net. It was a question about the ethical implications of a self-identified anarchist site doing free advertising for, and modeling themselves off of, an organization that shamelessly shares the private information of its members with the military industrial complex. How is that off topic? It seems more like you just don't particularly like the the topic being discussed.



that is your opinion and your opinion alone. most of the responses in this thread disagree with you. also, i think you're really confused, since it's not exactly "free advertising", and we're not "modeling ourselves off of" facebook. you really just have no idea what you're talking about yet refuse to stop talking about it. that's why i don't like you.


----------



## blackswan

an infraction,  you mad? I love gay people and all of you..
xoxox


----------



## venusinpisces

blackswan said:


> an infraction,  you mad?


Yeah, people seem to be taking things awfully personal, don't they?


----------



## CXR1037

_*Has anyone really been*_ far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


----------



## dirtyfacedan

I think, perhaps, the OP has taken issue with some of the recent "changes" on STP. I also dislike some of the "changes" as well. Doesn't mean i don't like STP, i just miss some of the content, and direction STP used to have. As a result, I post less, and don't come to the site as much. Just the way it rolls. Who's to say what direction the site will take in the future...but for now, i'm stepping back a bit. I agree with some of the points the OP made, about removed content, but that's simply my take..... STP is still a good site, and there are other sites to fill the "gaps" i felt are now here. To me STP has now taken a broader approach, and appeals to a broader community now, not just crusty train riders, nor homebum sidewalk swillers. I have seen STP in various forms for the last 7 years or so, and the changes, have been, well......changes. IF it's not to my liking, i just move on....just like when i travel!


----------



## Mouse

Sorry, but I've been participating on STP since oh geeze... 2005 I think? Damn, I feel old counting the years like that.. but anyways... this site has waxed and waned constantly in all that time. Changes have been made, people have gotten pissed, blah blahblah.. one thing remains - STP is still here and still used regularly and still remains useful.

At first I was taken aback by the twitter and Facebook crap too but then I realized- I don't care. It doesn't really effect me or how I use STP and it hasn't really effected the site that much aside from making it more accessible to people who are ON the road and only have minimal internet access. So, I think it's fine.

the new layout is just that.. a fucking layout/skin/motif whatever you wanna call it. It hasn't changed anything about the site in the least aside from HOW IT LOOKS.

As for the censorship... it's minimal. Very minimal. You should see some of the crap we let slide most days.


----------



## venusinpisces

dirtyfacedan said:


> I think, perhaps, the OP has taken issue with some of the recent "changes" on STP. I also dislike some of the "changes" as well. Doesn't mean i don't like STP, i just miss some of the content, and direction STP used to have. !


This is a better way of phrasing things than what I originally wrote, which was that the site just plain sucks overall. I edited that post to say that the quality of the site has gone way down, which is a lot more accurate.



Mouse said:


> As for the censorship... it's minimal. Very minimal. You should see some of the crap we let slide most days.



I would agree that STP is pretty much "anything goes" as far as personal attacks and verbal abuse, especially when that abuse is being doled out by moderators. But when respectful criticism of the site is made, or challenges to the particular political beliefs of moderators, it becomes entirely likely that posts will be removed or edited (or given an infraction ).

This is another reason why I question the anarchist values of the site because, by most people's understanding, an anarchist society is one where there is no select group of people who have automatic rights and privileges that the rest of the group is not given access to.


----------



## Gudj

I sort of suspect that when y'all talk about moderators silencng you, you are talking in part about me giving your warnings for saying (most frequently) racist or hetrosexist shit. If that's the case, please make a thread about it and complain about me there. That would make me happy.


----------



## venusinpisces

Gudj said:


> I sort of suspect that when y'all talk about moderators silencng you, you are talking in part about me giving your warnings for saying (most frequently) racist or hetrosexist shit. If that's the case, please make a thread about it and complain about me there. That would make me happy.


If you're referring to me, I wasn't alluding to you specifically since you have never directly given me a warning and I tend to agree that racism is a good reason for deleting posts. Actually, what triggered my initial distaste with STP policy was reading a story about attempted rape and seeing that the girl who wrote it had a giant "I'm a D-bag" posted under her name. Now, no matter what this girl did, this is the kind of thing that will chase away people who challenge misogyny while encouraging ignorant scumfuck mentality. Is it any wonder that there are numerous threads like this
http://squattheplanet.com/threads/tila-tequila-gets-attacked-by-juggalos.6271/
containing comments like


Karalaine said:


> hahaha ive never been fond of juggalos or Tila, but this made my morning.
> 
> "The rocks and bottles flew harder and faster when Tequila bared her breasts," he said.
> "She took her top off and they got really violent."
> 
> .


with a moderator who thinks this particular comment is funny and cute. So let me get this straight: comments about how great it is to smash women in the head with bottles are fine but my comment above, which was pretty damn reasonable, is getting an infraction? There were about 20 other people who thought this comment was hysterical too which really makes me think the culture of this site is fucked up. Yeah, that's another reason why I am sympathetic to this thread: the hypocrisy of moderators who tolerate stuff like this yet get so oversensitive about the slightest amount of criticism directed at themselves.


----------



## Matt Derrick

You strike me as one of those people that always play the victim and like to point out how crappy people are being to you instead of just ignoring stupid bullshit.

I was not aware of the statement in the first link you provided. I apologize that i cannot be everywhere at once and read every single post of every single thread. I unlike yourself have a life and are actually on the road not just sitting at home bitching about people youve never met and pointing fingers though the internet. oh, come see the oppresion inherent in the (StP) system! help! help! im being oppressed! Get over yourself. We're not douchebags and we're not out to get you. In fact we dont even really give a fuck about you until you break the rules, or post purposefully inflammatory comments.

as for your second link, youre taking that COMPLETELY out of context. That person was not being victimised. They were performing at a concert and the audience turned on them. So like the majority of your opinions, they dont hold much weight.

By the way, its "im a d-bag and got banned" not "im a d-bag". They get the label because they got banned from the site, not because we arbitrialialy gave it to them. So the person youre refering to broke the rules, got banned, and thats the label you get when that happens, so everyone knows that the person fucked up.

I love how you keep stringing together all these "facts" about how the moderators and myself are such terrible people, yet each of your "facts" are largely centered around your lack of understanding of how forum software works, and the internet in general.

I still dont understand why you dont just go away. Its not like youre "fighting the system" here. Wouldnt it be ridiculous if i posted on the internet how much i hate facebook every single day yet ONLY used facebook to post such thoughts? thats exactly what youre doing.

move on, go outside. HAVE A LIFE. dont come back. youll be better off for it! trust us!


----------



## liz79

Matt Pist said:


> move on, go outside. HAVE A LIFE. dont come back. youll be better off for it! trust us!


Don't any of you realize that was the point I was trying to make in the first place?


----------



## blackswan

I`ma just leave this here.


----------



## venusinpisces

Matt Pist said:


> as for your second link, youre taking that COMPLETELY out of context. That person was not being victimised. They were performing at a concert and the audience turned on them. So like the majority of your opinions, they dont hold much weight.
> !


So, a half-naked woman with blood streaming down her face who was pelted with bottles and huge rocks by dozens of people (mostly men, who obviously have the physical capacity to cause enormous damage) wasn't being victimized? Why don't you try to explain that one? Given that the band who hosted the festival, ICP, has lyrics such as
Clench my fist and cold clocked the whore
Rape the bitch, and tell a nasty lie
Whip out my shank and cut her eye
it's more than obvious that the incident can't be separated from an overall culture of misogyny, one that is supported by what goes on here as well.

As for the rest of your comment, it seems like you're saying that any criticism of STP that occurs on STP is automatically invalid just because it's on STP. This makes no sense and is just an easy way of avoiding personal accountability for what goes on here. And as usual, personal attacks stand in for actually addressing the original issue.


----------



## blackswan

@venus,
I think you`re beating a dead horse, This mat pit guy has already verbally Diarrhea-ed the vary important point that anybody with an opposing opinion needs to move on, go outside and get a life, hes provided a thesis.
The Bandwagon effect itt is in full gear bro,
they viewing themselves as relatively more variable in terms of personality,
behavior and mood while blindly viewing others as much more predictable,
it`s merely Ingroup bias, the tendency for people to give preferential treatment to others they perceive to be members of their own
groups or ideology`s, see; most these anarchist are ignorant, the system they deny is in fact themselves; contradictory, controlling, judgmental and stupid.


----------



## Beegod Santana

Jesus christ people, its a fucking website about living for free. StP has gone through a lot of changes over the years, but even in the "crusty train kid" days this site mostly served as a discussion forum for those looking to live simply and cheaply but still enjoy life. Matt's provided us with a platform for this discussion and has mostly let it be a free for all over the years. However, there seems to be an increased interest in vagabonding coming from the younger generation and in order to keep things orderly he's had to lay down some rules. I've received warnings on this site for use of the word "fag" and for calling people fat. Both times it was from an over-eager new moderator (no, not you gudj) and mostly guided by their own personal insecurities. It pissed me off at the time, but I explained the situation to Matt and guess what? I was never banned.

To put it simply...
Back when this site was blocked from google and was mostly a word of mouth thing, not much regulation was needed since the community was small enough to police itself. Oogles where immediately laughed off the board, train info could be posted without fear of a million people seeing it and trolls where all but non-existent.

With 800 some new members in a month though, keeping track of who people are becomes nearly impossible. Some regulation is needed if want to keep the site from completely degrading.

StP is just funny to me these days. Of course a lot of the old hardcores aren't around much! We're off traveling!


----------



## blackswan

Beegod Santana said:


> Jesus christ people, its a fucking website about living for free. StP has gone through a lot of changes over the years, but even in the "crusty train kid" days this site mostly served as a discussion forum for those looking to live simply and cheaply but still enjoy life. Matt's provided us with a platform for this discussion and has mostly let it be a free for all over the years. However, there seems to be an increased interest in vagabonding coming from the younger generation and in order to keep things orderly he's had to lay down some rules. I've received warnings on this site for use of the word "fag" and for calling people fat. Both times it was from an over-eager new moderator (no, not you gudj) and mostly guided by their own personal insecurities. It pissed me off at the time, but I explained the situation to Matt and guess what? I was never banned.
> 
> To put it simply...
> Back when this site was blocked from google and was mostly a word of mouth thing, not much regulation was needed since the community was small enough to police itself. Oogles where immediately laughed off the board, train info could be posted without fear of a million people seeing it and trolls where all but non-existent.
> 
> With 800 some new members in a month though, keeping track of who people are becomes nearly impossible. Some regulation is needed if want to keep the site from completely degrading.
> 
> StP is just funny to me these days. Of course a lot of the old hardcores aren't around much! We're off traveling!


 
Your use of the words oogle, crusty train kid and "old hardcores aren't around much! We're off traveling" proves to me you stuck within
The Minimal group paradigm.
Investigate the minimal conditions required for discrimination to occur between groups. Experiments using this approach have revealed that even arbitrary and virtually meaningless distinctions between groups (e.g. the colour of their shirts can trigger a tendency to favour one's own group at the expense of others.
Social identity theory and self-categorization theory explain this phenomenon by proposing a process in which ingroup members seek to build collective esteem by making social comparisons with other groups. For example, ingroup members often attribute the achievements of outgroups to luck or circumstance. On the other hand, their own successes are seen as reflecting their inherent qualities and as a validation of their ethos. This process of attributing one's own group's achievements to internal causes and the outgroup's achievements to external causes is related to the fundamental attribution error. Ingroup members also make biased comparisons with less fortunate outgroups to support the validity and legitimacy of their beliefs, values and behaviours. This allows them to distinguish themselves from outgroup members by exaggerating their differences and enhancing intergroup boundaries. Threats to distinctiveness in minimal groups are often overcome by making more biased social comparisons, expelling black sheep and re-categorizing the ingroup to exclude members that share outgroup values.


----------



## Beegod Santana

I think you're over-analyzing my statement just a little.

This site used to be much more dirty train kid orientated, in content and membership, thus the crusty train kid comment.
I personally know some old members of this site who where major contributors at some points, that's how I know they're off traveling.
I use the word "oogle" to describe an annoying individual who only hurts the community.

I guess using the slang that I use makes me a racist and a bigot, thanks for letting me know.

Experiments investigating the minimal conditions required for me to do your mom have proven that they are quite minimal.


----------



## blackswan

Beegod satana; you have the mentality of a menstruating tween. here is a diagram.


----------



## Beegod Santana

Oh I love it! Cause referencing a menstruating tween totally proves you're the intelligent one! I think my history on this site speaks for itself. If you wanna call me a moron go right ahead. YOU"RE the one who was quoting Metallica yesterday.

By referencing me to a menstruating creature are you implying that creatures that menstruate are some how inferior to those that don't?

Sounds a little rude to our sister squirrels brother bear.

Oh shit... by using rainbow slang am I blindly viewing you as more predicable than me??

Seriously though, this has been fun, stp RULEZ


----------



## venusinpisces

blackswan said:


> ...


You're too smart for that, dear. Yes, beating a dead horse. If people don't get it, they don't get it. Moving along...
And speaking of Metallica, this thread is in need of some of their eternal wisdom...


----------



## blackswan

Beegod Santana said:


> Oh I love it! Cause referencing a menstruating tween totally proves you're the intelligent one! I think my history on this site speaks for itself. If you wanna call me a moron go right ahead. YOU"RE the one who was quoting Metallica yesterday.
> 
> By referencing me to a menstruating creature are you implying that creatures that menstruate are some how inferior to those that don't?
> 
> Sounds a little rude to our sister squirrels brother bear.
> 
> Oh shit... by using rainbow slang am I blindly viewing you as more predicable than me??
> 
> Seriously though, this has been fun, stp RULEZ


 
Seriously though, your history on this site means nothing brah and the picture Is a joke; sounds like you`re an ignorant man beegad, you are the embodiment of an ignoramus.
Please understand that you have failed at comprehending.
So Mister beegod, what does quoting Metallica make me? funny; Guess you missed my Forest Gump quotes the other day, feel free to haunt my ghost my good man,
By referencing you to a menstruating creature I`m simply implying that you are in fact menstruating,
I think you're under-analyzing your level of contradictory stupidity.
You are presenting words that, while compelling, are irrelevant to the argument at hand, and then you claim that it validates the argument, you are merely speaking Glittering generalities,
Glittering generalities are emotionally appealing words that are applied to a person or idea, but present no concrete argument or analysis. This technique has also been referred to as the PT Barnum effect.


----------



## Beegod Santana

"You are presenting words that, while compelling, are irrelevant to the argument at hand, and then you claim that it validates the argument, you are merely speaking Glittering generalities,"

I'm pretty sure you started with that one way before me.

"sounds like you`re an ignorant man beegad, you are the embodiment of an ignoramus."

EXTREMELY IGNORANT!!! Actually!
I love that by simply defending the site that we all use (yourself included) I've gotten you on this holier-than-thou kick. Everything you say is concrete fact (although you offer no references what-so-ever) but everything I say is a glittering generality that not only proves my ignorance but is also intended to put up walls of oppression and perpetuate the false sense of superiority of the "ingroup." I was unaware I was in the "ingroup." I guess actually traveling and being in contact with others who travel make me part of the ingroup.

Also glittering generalities are supposed to be vague and have positive connotations (according to Wikipedia anyways), therefore I don't really feel that "crusty train kid" and "oogle" qualify as such, as neither of those terms have positive connotations to me. Using a term like "old hardcores" is just easier than specifically naming all my friends who used to use this site but hardly do anymore because they travel so much. Not to mention they probably wouldn't appreciate me talking about them on the internet without their permission.

You imply I am menstruating, I can only assure you that is incorrect as I am a male and lack the proper equipment. I understand though, I tend to come off as a hot chick in my posts and you're far from the first to have made this mistake.

Oh, and yes, quoting / posting metallica does make you funny. I'm pretty humor was the goal of Venus' last post.

Don't get too upset by my presence. I'm actually a really nice and effective person in the real world. Internet bickering is one of my guilty pleasures though.

So in conclusion, I don't feel stp has gone to shit, but I agree with people who claim its not like it used to be.


----------



## venusinpisces

Beegod Santana said:


> Oh, and yes, quoting / posting metallica does make you funny. I'm pretty humor was the goal of Venus' last post.
> .


I was using humor as a way to demonstrate how ineffective it is to insult someone on the basis of their quoting Metallica, because (early) Metallica is actually great. The rest of your post is as you described it, petty internet bickering, so I will not address that part.


----------



## Matt Derrick

blackswan, your responses are just plain insane. venusinpisces, you continually lack the understanding to effectively make a rational argument, and it just seems like nothing but useless drivel comes out of your mouth that has very little to nothing to do with what's being discussed, so im just not going to spend any more energy on you.

nothing useful has appeared here in several pages. thread closed.


----------



## katbastard

Matt Pist said:


> I still dont understand why you dont just go away. Its not like youre "fighting the system" here. Wouldnt it be ridiculous if i posted on the internet how much i hate facebook every single day yet ONLY used facebook to post such thoughts? thats exactly what youre doing.
> 
> move on, go outside. HAVE A LIFE. dont come back. youll be better off for it! trust us!



i agree i think it time for you to find some other place to troll and spread your discontent and hate


----------

